# Mirabelli:"Io non difendo la poltrona. Ho nemici".



## admin (25 Aprile 2018)

Mirabelli, a Sky, sulle voci sul suo futuro:"Io non sono per difendere la poltrona. Non sono il tipo. Se qualcuno vuole, viene e se la prende se gliela danno. Non è un problema. Io ho lavorato solo per il bene del Milan. Ho capito chi mi è stato vicino e chi no. Sapevo di avere tanti nemici, che vengono fuori al primo sospiro. Ogni ciclo ha bisogno di tempo. Noi abbiamo scelto la strategia dell'anno franco. Dovevamo cercare di costruire una squadra per il futuro. Abbiamo tanti giovani e un allenatore sui quali costruire qualcosa. Siamo orgogliosi di aver messo Gattuso in panchina":


----------



## 7vinte (25 Aprile 2018)

Parole da addio


----------



## Butcher (25 Aprile 2018)

Ciao fra!


----------



## Teddy (25 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli, a Sky, sulle voci sul suo futuro:"Io non sono per difendere la poltrona. Non sono il tipo. Se qualcuno vuole, viene e se la prende se gliela danno. Non è un problema. Io ho lavorato solo per il bene del Milan. Sapevo di avere tanti nemici, che vengono fuori al primo sospiro. Ogni ciclo ha bisogno di tempo. Dovevamo cercare di costruire una squadra per il futuro. Abbiamo tanti giovani e un allenatore sui quali costruire qualcosa. Siamo orgogliosi di aver messo Gattuso in panchina":



Più andiamo avanti e più le dichiarazioni si ridimensionano. Siamo partiti da "cose formali show" e quarto posto obiettivo minimo a "c'è bisogno di tempo". Tralasciando l'operato di Mirabelli, a livello comunicativo questa società ha un po' preso per il culo i tifosi, o almeno è una mia impressione.


----------



## Zenos (25 Aprile 2018)

Quanta ignoranza nelle sue parole.


----------



## jacky (25 Aprile 2018)

Bravo Zenos hai detto la parola giusta: IGNORANZA.

Una persona piccola piccola, ha lanciato Gattuso e l'ha voluto ricoprire d'oro con un triennale, perché doveva farsi la bocca davanti ai media che aveva lanciato un allenatore, che adesso non vince da 2 mesi.

Pensa agli scoop e ai colpi da bar, non ha badato alla sostanza, ha presentato un attacco che ha il suo miglior cannoniere neanche in doppia cifra, non è stato capace di portare un semplice Deulofeu a zero, sta facendo dei colpi improponibili.

Senza le poche note positive della vecchia gestione, Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Suso, Cutrone, Bonaventura... questa squadra sarebbe ancora più giù. E c'è pure chi lo riconfermerebbe!
Voleva azzerare il passato, ma senza il passato saremmo in zona retrocessione visto lo schifo che ha portato.


----------



## ignaxio (25 Aprile 2018)

Dalle sue prole sembra che abbiamo già un sostituto o sbaglio?


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli, a Sky, sulle voci sul suo futuro:"Io non sono per difendere la poltrona. Non sono il tipo. Se qualcuno vuole, viene e se la prende se gliela danno. Non è un problema. Io ho lavorato solo per il bene del Milan. Sapevo di avere tanti nemici, che vengono fuori al primo sospiro. *Ogni ciclo ha bisogno di tempo. Noi abbiamo scelto la strategia dell'anno franco. Dovevamo cercare di costruire una squadra per il futuro. Abbiamo tanti giovani e un allenatore sui quali costruire qualcosa. Siamo orgogliosi di aver messo Gattuso in panchina*":



Parole di uno seduto su una poltrona che traballa parecchio.

Al di là del fatto che parliamo di Mirabelli, io non capisco in linea di principio perchè debba giustificarsi... se uno fa le cose in buonafede al meglio delle proprie possibilità non deve giustificarsi mai.

Poi nel caso viene mandato via e messo qualcun altro al suo posto... anche io faccio un lavoro così e con questa eventualità ci convivo da sempre.

Ma giustificarsi mai, è una cosa che odio e che non va fatta.


----------



## Pampu7 (25 Aprile 2018)

Non parlare che è meglio asino


----------



## jacky (25 Aprile 2018)

E aggiungerei...

ha lavorato con la fiducia di tutto l'ambiente, il supporto, i soldi...

Penoso! Veramente... 

Non capisco chi vorrebbe perdere altri mesi con questo qui. Il tempo è limitato eh, ogni tifosi dovrebbe volere sempre il meglio per la propria squadra.


----------



## ignaxio (25 Aprile 2018)

Non pensate che se arriva un altro DS gli diano 100 mio di budget eh... 

Per me ha fatto qualche caxxata non gradita (tipo cedere Donnarumma con tutta la questione Reina connessa). 

A proposito...... Raiola giustificava sempre il suo pessimo rapporto con amirabelli, adesso cosa dirà?


----------



## __king george__ (25 Aprile 2018)

e invece il rinnovo di Gattuso a me è sembrato proprio quello...ossia la fretta di rinnovare al tecnico e poter dire "gli acquisti erano giusti è SOLO colpa di Montella"

a volte mi spiace essere cosi duro ma devo essere onesto con quello che penso


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli, a Sky, sulle voci sul suo futuro:"Io non sono per difendere la poltrona. Non sono il tipo. Se qualcuno vuole, viene e se la prende se gliela danno. Non è un problema. Io ho lavorato solo per il bene del Milan. Sapevo di avere tanti nemici, che vengono fuori al primo sospiro. Ogni ciclo ha bisogno di tempo. Noi abbiamo scelto la strategia dell'anno franco. Dovevamo cercare di costruire una squadra per il futuro. Abbiamo tanti giovani e un allenatore sui quali costruire qualcosa. Siamo orgogliosi di aver messo Gattuso in panchina":



Ammettere qualche colpa no è? Ma vergognati va..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Aprile 2018)

Sarebbe bastato non rinnovare a Gattuso con quelle tempistiche per avere quanto meno un altro anno di fiducia nonostante gli errori palesi di quest'anno. Quel fatto ha proprio fatto capire che è un incompetente ai massimi livelli e non merita di continuare.

E' stata proprio la conferma palese che è inadeguato


----------



## __king george__ (25 Aprile 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sarebbe bastato non rinnovare a Gattuso con quelle tempistiche per avere quanto meno un altro anno di fiducia nonostante gli errori palesi di quest'anno. Quel fatto ha proprio fatto capire che è un incompetente ai massimi livelli e non merita di continuare



vero...anche se ripeto più che incompetente sul rinnovo a me è sembrato proprio in malafede


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Aprile 2018)

Strategia dell'anno franco???


----------



## Pampu7 (25 Aprile 2018)

Per colpa sua abbiamo buttato l'ennesimo anno e il prossimo ds avrà un bel lavoro da fare


----------



## Igor91 (25 Aprile 2018)

Che venga qualcuno abituato a vincere.

Il DS deve portarsi dietro l'allenatore - non sono i 6 mln che sprecheremo con Gattuso a farci fallire. 

Io spero in Giuntoli con Sarri. Il napoli in questi anni non ha sbagliato un acquisto ed è una squadra vera.


----------



## malos (25 Aprile 2018)

Meno parla meglio è.


----------



## sacchino (25 Aprile 2018)

Io non sono così insoddisfatto, ogni ds ha bisogno di "sbagliare" l'importante che capisca, ricordo che Marotta si portò Delneri, poi la società gli scelse Conte, noi gli regalammo Pirlo ed un colpo di culo gli fece comprare Vidal (se va be a parte l'arbitro cieco con Muntari e non l'aver cacciato Pato per Tevez), la fecero diventare la base della Juve attuale, una delle 5/6 squadre più forti d'Europa. 
Se ora mettiamo in discussione il DS vuol dire ripartire da zero compreso gli errori che inevitabilmente si andranno a commettere.
A me personalmente piacerebbe vedere la squadra iniziare con Gattuso dalla preparazione, con qualche innesto di qualità e d'esperienza, e la cacciata di chi rema contro, l'anno prossimo la zona champions la possiamo centrare.


----------



## kipstar (25 Aprile 2018)

diciamo che l'uniche due operazioni in cui non sono stato d'accordo sono state l'acquisto di NK7 ed il rinnovo troppo anticipato di Rino.
per il resto non posso dire nulla....qualche dichiarazione un po' così ma ci può anche stare....troppa mediaticità in certi momenti ma può essere pure una strategia ....

detto questo, per me rimane. che senso avrebbe mandarlo via ? Bisognerebbe mandare via anche Rino e sinceramente non se lo merita.
comunque chi sbaglia meno in questi casi è il più bravo, nessuno fa tutto giusto. Ricordiamoci che il DS dei gobbi nei due 7ettimi posti c'erra eccome se c'era.....

i giocatori sono questi. non si può ogni anno fare delle rivoluzioni....oltre che difficile è pure deleterio.

reina è una operazione che posso condividere. Strinic no....non credo sia il terzino di cui avremmo bisogno.
poi le altre che verranno vedremo....


----------



## jacky (25 Aprile 2018)

kipstar ha scritto:


> diciamo che l'uniche due operazioni in cui non sono stato d'accordo sono state l'acquisto di NK7 ed il rinnovo troppo anticipato di Rino.
> per il resto non posso dire nulla....qualche dichiarazione un po' così ma ci può anche stare....troppa mediaticità in certi momenti ma può essere pure una strategia ....
> 
> detto questo, per me rimane. che senso avrebbe mandarlo via ? Bisognerebbe mandare via anche Rino e sinceramente non se lo merita.
> ...



Discorso da perdente... vorrei vedere se dovessi cacciare tu i soldi se continueresti a pagarlo?

Il problema è proprio qui... che il Milan non ha un proprietario! 

Ma mai possibile che si fatichi a capire anche davanti all'evidenza più totale?


----------



## Mr. Canà (25 Aprile 2018)

Francamente inadeguato al ruolo di DS. A questo punto, zero esperienza per zero esperienza, sarebbe stato meglio puntare su Maldini.


----------



## hiei87 (25 Aprile 2018)

Non riesco a prendermela con lui a livello umano. Ha dato sicuramente il suo meglio, ma è andata male. Per lui è stata l'occasione della carriera, capisco un po' anche la frustrazione del momento.
Non mi torna il discorso sull'anno franco. Tutti sapevamo che il progetto cinese prevedeva la qualificazione per la Champions già al primo anno, ed era anche normale, visti i milioni spesi. Uscirsene ora con discorsi su progetto a lungo termine e stagione di transizione non ha senso. Per colpa del fallimento di quest anno, tutto il progetto cinese rischia di naufragare.


----------



## enigmistic02 (25 Aprile 2018)

Mirabelli non è capace di parlare e parla troppo. 

Detto questo, per me la campagna acquisti della scorsa estate è stata buona. Ha sbagliato qualcosa, ma considerato tutto ci sta. 
La scelta Gattuso, per due mesi così, ora viene messa in discussione. Io sono convinto sia stata la scelta giusta.

L'operato di un ds non si valuta dopo un anno e mille attenuanti. Secondo me questa rosa, con tre acquisti top (due esterni e una mezzala) non dico che diventa da scudetto, ma si avvicina molto.


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Aprile 2018)

kipstar ha scritto:


> diciamo che l'uniche due operazioni in cui non sono stato d'accordo sono state l'acquisto di NK7 ed il rinnovo troppo anticipato di Rino.
> per il resto non posso dire nulla....qualche dichiarazione un po' così ma ci può anche stare....troppa mediaticità in certi momenti ma può essere pure una strategia ....
> 
> detto questo, per me rimane. che senso avrebbe mandarlo via ? Bisognerebbe mandare via anche Rino e sinceramente non se lo merita.
> ...



Mirabelli e compagnia hanno semplicemente fallito il progetto tecnico, sia con Montella, Gattuso (che sta facendo un lavoro straordinario), Ancelotti, Conte o Guardiola ritengo assurdo pensare di arrivarè in Champions League con solo Suso, Bonaventura e Calhanoglu per fare in quelli ruoli più di 50 partite nella stagione, grazie a questo non abbiamo mai avuto nessuna opzione per arrivare in Champions.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli, a Sky, sulle voci sul suo futuro:"Io non sono per difendere la poltrona. Non sono il tipo. Se qualcuno vuole, viene e se la prende se gliela danno. Non è un problema. Io ho lavorato solo per il bene del Milan. Sapevo di avere tanti nemici, che vengono fuori al primo sospiro. Ogni ciclo ha bisogno di tempo. Noi abbiamo scelto la strategia dell'anno franco. Dovevamo cercare di costruire una squadra per il futuro. Abbiamo tanti giovani e un allenatore sui quali costruire qualcosa. Siamo orgogliosi di aver messo Gattuso in panchina":



Mi sembra che il messaggio sia ben chiaro. Difende il proprio lavoro prima di salutarci.

Sono convinto che arriverà un DS di valore. Non sono preoccupato. Lato allenatore invece, lo sono di più... sia nel caso di Gattuso, sia in caso di nome nuovo...


----------



## Milanlove (25 Aprile 2018)

Qualcuno gli insegni l'autocritica.

Io a memoria non ricordo un DS che sia riuscito a bruciare 250 milioni in una sola estate. Anche se in effetti Mirabelli non è neanche un DS, ma semplicemente un mezzo osservatore messo a fare il DS.

Considerando che da l'anno prossimo saremo sotto il regime del ffp e praticamente sarà mercato a zero fatto con l'autofinanziamento, se si pensa a cosa abbiamo sprecato, sarebbe da spedirlo in una delle miniere di Lì.


----------



## Zenos (25 Aprile 2018)

Bene dimettiti allora incompetente ci fai risparmiare qualcosa sulla buonuscita.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (25 Aprile 2018)

Tanto son sicuro che anche se arrivasse un altro al suo post non si va più da nessuna parte... ormai i grandi giocatori come Cavani da noi non vengono.. noi abbiamo bisogno di quelli.. altroché 3/4 anni.. per tornare ai nostri livelli ce ne metteremo 15/20


----------



## claudiop77 (25 Aprile 2018)

Troppe critiche su di lui secondo me.

In attacco voleva Aubameyang ma il Borussia dopo aver venduto Dembele lo ha blindato.
Conti è stato sfortunatissimo.
È riuscito a rinnovare Donnarumma, anche se a condizioni eccessive.

Errori ne ha fatti ma è facile parlare dopo.
Per esempio confermare Montella è stato un errore... ma lo avrei fatto anch'io... magari lo avrei solo esonerato prima.
Il rinnovo a Gattuso non è un problema, è uno dei pochi veri uomini e sono convinto che se uno glielo chiedesse straccerebbe il contratto... detto questo, meriterebbe di fare la prossima stagione fin dall'inizio, però deve curare di più anche il gioco d'attacco che così non va.
Anche perché dubito che un allenatore top verrebbe, non tanto perché non si fa la Champions, quanto per il fatto che il settlement agreement ci impedirà grossi rafforzamenti.

Io lo dico da inizio stagione, visto come è finito lo scorso mercato estivo si vedeva che avevamo un paio di lacune. Sarebbe bastato tenere Deulofeu e Kucka (tipo coi soldi di Musacchio) per avere più soluzioni e consentire più turnover. E a gennaio se proprio non so voleva spendere anche un paio di prestiti con diritto di riscatto sarebbero stati utili.

Kalinic e Silva hanno deluso oltre le aspettative così come Rodriguez.

Si poteva fare meglio ma credo che abbiamo una rosa che poteva arrivare tra le prime 4.

Magari mi sarei aspettato anche qualche colpo a basso costo di giocatori talentuosi poco conosciuti.

Come comunicazione lascia a desiderare.


----------



## Aron (25 Aprile 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi sembra che il messaggio sia ben chiaro. Difende il proprio lavoro prima di salutarci.
> 
> Sono convinto che arriverà un DS di valore. Non sono preoccupato. Lato allenatore invece, lo sono di più... sia nel caso di Gattuso, sia in caso di nome nuovo...



Spero in uno tra Sarri e Spalletti. 

Intanto si vedono alcuni addetti ai lavori "rivali" o teoricamente neutrali che tifano per la permanenza di Fassone, Mirabelli e Gattuso. 
Quando gli altri iniziano a tifare per una certa situazione, è chiaro segno che si debba fare il contrario.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli, a Sky, sulle voci sul suo futuro:"Io non sono per difendere la poltrona. Non sono il tipo. Se qualcuno vuole, viene e se la prende se gliela danno. Non è un problema. Io ho lavorato solo per il bene del Milan. Sapevo di avere tanti nemici, che vengono fuori al primo sospiro. Ogni ciclo ha bisogno di tempo. Noi abbiamo scelto la strategia dell'anno franco. Dovevamo cercare di costruire una squadra per il futuro. Abbiamo tanti giovani e un allenatore sui quali costruire qualcosa. Siamo orgogliosi di aver messo Gattuso in panchina":



Erano orgogliosi pure di Montella

Daje Mirabé, passiamo alle cose formali e ufficializziamo il tuo addio


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Aprile 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Troppe critiche su di lui secondo me.
> 
> In attacco voleva Aubameyang ma il Borussia dopo aver venduto Dembele lo ha blindato.
> Conti è stato sfortunatissimo.
> ...



Permettimi di aggiungere che oltre ad aubameyang anche lo schifoso di morata non è voluto venire. Molti utenti qua dentro avrebbero firmato anche loro il rinnovo a Montella la passata stagione.
Kucka, per la 4231 volta, se né voluto andare via lui. 
Deulofeu per forza doveva rientrare alla base Barcellona. 

QUI in troppi criticano perché del senno di poi son piene le fosse


----------



## Djici (25 Aprile 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Errori ne ha fatti ma è facile parlare dopo



Questa frase mi fa proprio impazzire... perché è stato criticato dal mese di agosto... ma in quel momento chi criticava era solo un prevenuto perché non si può criticare quando il mercato e ancora aperto.
Poi non si poteva criticare senza avere giocato.
Poi non si poteva criticare perché ci volevano mesi per l'ambientamento.
Poi non si poteva criticare perché a gennaio tanto sarebbe intervenuto.
Poi non so poteva criticare perché ci giocavamo ancora la qualificazione in CL, la coppa Italia e l'EL 
Poi non si poteva criticare perché non si può criticare un DS dopo neanche 12 mesi.
Anzi ci sono pure stati quelli che dicevano che il progetto era su 2 anni... e quelli ancora più pazienti che parlavano di aspettare 5 anni.

Ora invece non si può criticare perché "troppo facile parlare dopo".

Qualcuno mi spieghi quando si potrà dire qualcosa al signore Mirabelli... che tanto bene sta facendo...


----------



## Zenos (25 Aprile 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Permettimi di aggiungere che oltre ad aubameyang anche lo schifoso di morata non è voluto venire. Molti utenti qua dentro avrebbero firmato anche loro il rinnovo a Montella la passata stagione.
> Kucka, per la 4231 volta, se né voluto andare via lui.
> Deulofeu per forza doveva rientrare alla base Barcellona.
> 
> QUI in troppi criticano perché del senno di poi son piene le fosse



Quindi fatemi capire non si prendono Aubamejang o morata e si ripiega su Kalinic?kucka non è voluto rimanere,bene dov'è la mezz'ala al posto dello slovacco?l ala offensiva al posto di delofeu?Il problema non è stato il rinnovo di Montella,ma l'esonero tardivo. Mettiamo su un piatto le azioni di Mirabelli: 240 milioni spesi ma squadra incompleta per qualsiasi modulo,non competitiva per l'obiettivo stagionale,esonero tardivo di Montella,non mercato a Gennaio, comunicazione completamemte errata,urgenza di rinnovo ad un allenatore che rischia di non entrare in europa.Vorrei capire sull'altro piatto della bilancia cosa mettete.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Aprile 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Quanta ignoranza nelle sue parole.





Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Non parlare che è meglio asino





malos ha scritto:


> Meno parla meglio è.



Con tutto il rispetto, che problemi avete? che vi ha fatto? avete madri o sorelle calabresi? dai per favore...

non ha detto nulla di che, questa è la definizione di PREGIUDIZIO.


----------



## Gunnar67 (25 Aprile 2018)

Teddy ha scritto:


> Più andiamo avanti e più le dichiarazioni si ridimensionano. Siamo partiti da "cose formali show" e quarto posto obiettivo minimo a "c'è bisogno di tempo". Tralasciando l'operato di Mirabelli, a livello comunicativo questa società ha un po' preso per il culo i tifosi, o almeno è una mia impressione.



Già...


----------



## Gunnar67 (25 Aprile 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Quindi fatemi capire non si prendono Aubamejang o morata e si ripiega su Kalinic?kucka non è voluto rimanere,bene dov'è la mezz'ala al posto dello slovacco?l ala offensiva al posto di delofeu?Il problema non è stato il rinnovo di Montella,ma l'esonero tardivo. Mettiamo su un piatto le azioni di Mirabelli: 240 milioni spesi ma squadra incompleta per qualsiasi modulo,non competitiva per l'obiettivo stagionale,esonero tardivo di Montella,non mercato a Gennaio, comunicazione completamemte errata,urgenza di rinnovo ad un allenatore che rischia di non entrare in europa.Vorrei capire sull'altro piatto della bilancia cosa mettete.



Niente. Hai perfettamente ragione. Del resto prendere un eserdiente assoluto nel ruolo di DS era un rischio e Fassone lo sapeva.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli, a Sky, sulle voci sul suo futuro:"Io non sono per difendere la poltrona. Non sono il tipo. Se qualcuno vuole, viene e se la prende se gliela danno. Non è un problema. Io ho lavorato solo per il bene del Milan. Sapevo di avere tanti nemici, che vengono fuori al primo sospiro. Ogni ciclo ha bisogno di tempo. Noi abbiamo scelto la strategia dell'anno franco. Dovevamo cercare di costruire una squadra per il futuro. Abbiamo tanti giovani e un allenatore sui quali costruire qualcosa. Siamo orgogliosi di aver messo Gattuso in panchina":



Dichiarazioni grottesche.


----------



## Zenos (25 Aprile 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Con tutto il rispetto, che problemi avete? che vi ha fatto? avete madri o sorelle calabresi? dai per favore...
> 
> non ha detto nulla di che, questa è la definizione di PREGIUDIZIO.



Non ha detto nulla di che? A settembre l'obiettivo era l ingresso in CL ora per difendere il fallimento sportivo se ne esce con la storia dell' anno franco.
Cosa significa poi "non sono uno attaccato alla poltrona"? Avrebbe senso se inserito in un discorso di una persona che sta per dimettersi perché è abbastanza ovvio che "Se qualcuno vuole, viene e se la prende se gliela danno" (Oxford?) a prescindere dal suo "attaccamento alla poltrona".

Per cui ancora una volta dimostra tutta la sua ignoranza in una dichiarazione.


----------



## Milanlove (25 Aprile 2018)

gli unici nemici che ha Mirabelli sono i tifosi del Milan, stufi di vedere il proprio club nelle mani di un dilettante allo sbaraglio.

Chiunque altro non tifi Milan è pro Mirabelli. Io non conosco uno juventino o un interista che sarebbe felice se Mirabelli lasciasse il Milan. Chissà come mai...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (25 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli, a Sky, sulle voci sul suo futuro:"Io non sono per difendere la poltrona. Non sono il tipo. Se qualcuno vuole, viene e se la prende se gliela danno. Non è un problema. Io ho lavorato solo per il bene del Milan. Sapevo di avere tanti nemici, che vengono fuori al primo sospiro. Ogni ciclo ha bisogno di tempo. Noi abbiamo scelto la strategia dell'anno franco. Dovevamo cercare di costruire una squadra per il futuro. Abbiamo tanti giovani e un allenatore sui quali costruire qualcosa. Siamo orgogliosi di aver messo Gattuso in panchina":





Djici ha scritto:


> Questa frase mi fa proprio impazzire... perché è stato criticato dal mese di agosto... ma in quel momento chi criticava era solo un prevenuto perché non si può criticare quando il mercato e ancora aperto.
> Poi non si poteva criticare senza avere giocato.
> Poi non si poteva criticare perché ci volevano mesi per l'ambientamento.
> Poi non si poteva criticare perché a gennaio tanto sarebbe intervenuto.
> ...



Ma infatti sta cosa del senno di poi è ridicola, a non voler pensare male...perché basta farsi un giro sul forum per vedere che sono mesi che l'operato di Mirabelli viene criticato, almeno dalla fine del mercato estivo. Anche a me una volta è stata mossa un'obiezione del genere e mi sono cadute le braccia...vabbè.


----------



## Pampu7 (25 Aprile 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Con tutto il rispetto, che problemi avete? che vi ha fatto? avete madri o sorelle calabresi? dai per favore...
> 
> non ha detto nulla di che, questa è la definizione di PREGIUDIZIO.



Ahahahaahahahahah dai posa il bicchiere, Cassano parla meglio renditi conto


----------



## zamp2010 (25 Aprile 2018)

Ma dal primo giorno che sentiva il nome di Mirabelli sapevamo che non avevamo un top DS ma una scommessa. Mirabelli non era qualificato per il Milan. 

Pero e anche vero che oltre a un buon DS serviva un allenatore serio.


----------



## Pitermilanista (25 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli, a Sky, sulle voci sul suo futuro:"Io non sono per difendere la poltrona. Non sono il tipo. Se qualcuno vuole, viene e se la prende se gliela danno. Non è un problema. Io ho lavorato solo per il bene del Milan. Sapevo di avere tanti nemici, che vengono fuori al primo sospiro. Ogni ciclo ha bisogno di tempo. Noi abbiamo scelto la strategia dell'anno franco. Dovevamo cercare di costruire una squadra per il futuro. Abbiamo tanti giovani e un allenatore sui quali costruire qualcosa. Siamo orgogliosi di aver messo Gattuso in panchina":



Su 11 o 12 giocatori acquistati, non ce ne è uno che si sia rivalutato anche solo di mezzo euro rispetto al prezzo originale. Questa è una condanna a morte, per un club che verosimilmente dovrà sopravvivere con trading di mercato (leggasi plusvalenze) nel futuro prossimo. 

A casa, un fallimento del genere non merita alcuna seconda chance. Anche perché, ricordo a tutti, parecchi pagamenti di cartellino scattano nell'estate 2018 o addirittura 2019, e quindi questo incapace ci ha già affossato anche le prossime campagne acquisti.


----------



## Djici (25 Aprile 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Quindi fatemi capire non si prendono Aubamejang o morata e si ripiega su Kalinic?kucka non è voluto rimanere,bene dov'è la mezz'ala al posto dello slovacco?l ala offensiva al posto di delofeu?Il problema non è stato il rinnovo di Montella,ma l'esonero tardivo. Mettiamo su un piatto le azioni di Mirabelli: 240 milioni spesi ma squadra incompleta per qualsiasi modulo,non competitiva per l'obiettivo stagionale,esonero tardivo di Montella,non mercato a Gennaio, comunicazione completamemte errata,urgenza di rinnovo ad un allenatore che rischia di non entrare in europa.Vorrei capire sull'altro piatto della bilancia cosa mettete.



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Aprile 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Con tutto il rispetto, che problemi avete? che vi ha fatto? avete madri o sorelle calabresi? dai per favore...
> 
> non ha detto nulla di che, questa è la definizione di PREGIUDIZIO.



ma infatti, io oramai ho perso la speranza.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Aprile 2018)

Posso dire una cosa, qui criticate tanto il " non saper parlare di Mirabelli " ma io conosco fior di professionisti e professori dell eta più o meno come la sua che parlano uguale. 
Non è che se uno parla in calabrese è ignorante di default. Sono signori di una certa età che hanno sempre parlato cosi ( sbagliando ) e continueranno a farlo fino alla morte. 

Ma criticatelo su Kalinic non perché parla in meridionale , e lo dice uno che vive in pieno nord in piena brianza.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Aprile 2018)

A ragà, ma quale pregiudizi? questo vede complotti( "sapevo che sarebbero usciti molti nemici", ma di quale nemici parla?), parla di non essere attaccato alla poltrona(come se fosse questo il problema), senza capire che sono gli stessi tifosi ad non essere affatto contenti del suo lavoro. Mai che gli ho sentito dire, effettivamente potevo fare meglio, ho commesso qualche errore, ecc ecc. Niente, praticamente se lui stesso si dovesse giudicare, sono convinto che si darebbe un 9. Ma l'avete dimenticato l'Apacfshow? le vignette con l'aereo che volavano di città in città? questo si è montato la testa ed è riuscito a fare peggio di Galliani, rendiamoci conto. 
Altro che pregiudizi. Sarebbe da mandare via seduta stante. E' riuscito nella grande impresa di arrivare dietro Lazio che ci ha venduto Biglia, Inter che praticamente ha speso meno della metà nostra, e Roma che ha venduto il suo miglior giocatore, uno dei difensori rivelazione e un giovane promettente a centrocampo. E per il momento siamo pure dietro l'Atalanta che ci ha venduto due suoi giocatori chiavi (teoricamente). Questo, se proprio ci tiene a farsi intervistare, dovrebbe solo chiedere scusa e basta!


----------



## Zenos (25 Aprile 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Posso dire una cosa, qui criticate tanto il " non saper parlare di Mirabelli " ma io conosco fior di professionisti e professori dell eta più o meno come la sua che parlano uguale.
> Non è che se uno parla in calabrese è ignorante di default. Sono signori di una certa età che hanno sempre parlato cosi ( sbagliando ) e continueranno a farlo fino alla morte.
> 
> Ma criticatelo su Kalinic non perché parla in meridionale , e lo dice uno che vive in pieno nord in piena brianza.



Aldilà della battute io vorrei una capra che non riesce a mettere 2 parole in croce ma che faccia egregiamente il suo mestiere tipo paratici (credo non abbia mai rilasciato una dichiarazione)
Il problema è che sto qui,oltre ad essere inadeguato dal punto di vista professionale (mio opinione),pare soffrire anche di una certa mania di protagonismo con questa sua continua voglia di farsi intervistare. Pensasse a fare meglio il suo lavoro e recuperare dai danni fatti e lasciasse parlare Fassone,che dal punto di vista della comunicazione è unaltro Pianeta.


----------



## admin (25 Aprile 2018)

*Restate in topic. *


----------



## 666psycho (25 Aprile 2018)

mai contenti..immagino già i prossimi commenti sul futuro ds....


----------



## Zenos (25 Aprile 2018)

Comunque quel "in questa vicenda ho capito chi mi è veramente vicino e chi no" significa che qualcosa è davvero successo,il che mi fa ben sperare.


----------



## Schism75 (25 Aprile 2018)

Come fa a dire che questo è un anno franco, quando l'obiettivo minimo dichiarato, su cui hanno anche fondato la proposta economica per il VA, era il raggiungimento del quarto posto. Siamo ancora a rischio di entrare in EL, e in lotta per la CL non ci siamo stati mai, o se lo siamo stati, siamo arrivati al massimo a 7 punti di distanza. Oltre ad aver fatto una figura magra nell'unica vera partita di EL, affrontata da bulli ("Peggio per l'arsenal"). E viene a fare certe dichiarazioni. Mai stare zitti. Mai.

Poi voglio proprio vedere quanti saranno questi giovanissimi su cui costruiremo effettueremo il futuro. Quando la spina dorsale è stata costruita su 2 30enni e un 32enne.


----------



## Davidoff (25 Aprile 2018)

Cacciare questo incapace sarebbe la prima mossa azzeccata dei cinesi. Trovo semplicemente assurdo leggere di gente che ancora lo difende, quando ha fallito su tutta la linea riuscendo persino a peggiorare la squadra. Non abbiamo esterni veloci, non abbiamo attaccanti decenti, abbiamo riserve ridicole e in ottica SA gli unici con cui fare plusvalenza sono i giocatori della vecchia gestione, mentre con i nuovi portati dal genio se va bene riprenderemo a malapena i soldi.

Quelli che ancora parlano di dargli anni di tempo perchè anche Paratici ha fatto due settimi posti...basta, vi prego. Le botte di c*lo della Juventus negli anni scorsi si verificano una volta ogni 100 anni, non si può prendere l'eccezione come base.

P.S. non mi interessa minimamente se ha l'accento calabrese o si impappina, lo voglio vedere cacciato per la sua incompetenza nei fatti.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli, a Sky, sulle voci sul suo futuro:"Io non sono per difendere la poltrona. Non sono il tipo. Se qualcuno vuole, viene e se la prende se gliela danno. Non è un problema. Io ho lavorato solo per il bene del Milan. Ho capito chi mi è stato vicino e chi no. Sapevo di avere tanti nemici, che vengono fuori al primo sospiro. Ogni ciclo ha bisogno di tempo. Noi abbiamo scelto la strategia dell'anno franco. Dovevamo cercare di costruire una squadra per il futuro. Abbiamo tanti giovani e un allenatore sui quali costruire qualcosa. Siamo orgogliosi di aver messo Gattuso in panchina":



Praticamente ha detto che qualcuno punta alla sua posizione e che muove le acque anche attraverso i giornali


----------



## Casnop (26 Aprile 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Praticamente ha detto che qualcuno punta alla sua posizione e che muove le acque anche attraverso i giornali


Ed il silenzio del club, che avrebbe dovuto prendere posizione, mettendo a tacere le presunte maldicenze, confermerebbe che dietro il solito fumo mediatico stavolta ci sia effettivamente un po' di arrosto. In passato, la reazione da Hong Kong ai brusii della stampa, su qualunque argomento di interesse del Milan, è arrivata a volte con un colpevole ritardo di ventiquattro, massimo quarantotto ore. Siamo quasi ai tre lgiorni, in questo caso, e tutto tace, e su un tema molto delicato per il futuro prossimo venturo del club. In specie, nelle ore in cui da fonti giornalistiche molto vicine a Fassone (Jacobelli, senza dubbio), viene invece posta enfasi sulla non licenziabilita' del nostro AD, in una sorta di excusatio non petita che rimanda ad evoluzioni nella mappa societaria di cui dall'esterno si ha sinora una vaga percezione. Qualche domanda su Mirabelli sarebbe allora forse opportuno porsela.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Aprile 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Ed il silenzio del club, che avrebbe dovuto prendere posizione, mettendo a tacere le presunte maldicenze, confermerebbe che dietro il solito fumo mediatico stavolta ci sia effettivamente un po' di arrosto. In passato, la reazione da Hong Kong ai brusii della stampa, su qualunque argomento di interesse del Milan, è arrivata a volte con un colpevole ritardo di ventiquattro, massimo quarantotto ore. Siamo quasi ai tre lgiorni, in questo caso, e tutto tace, e su un tema molto delicato per il futuro prossimo venturo del club. In specie, nelle ore in cui da fonti giornalistiche molto vicine a Fassone (Jacobelli, senza dubbio), viene invece posta enfasi sulla non licenziabilita' del nostro AD, in una sorta di excusatio non petita che rimanda ad evoluzioni nella mappa societaria di cui dall'esterno si ha sinora una vaga percezione. Qualche domanda su Mirabelli sarebbe allora forse opportuno porsela.



Vedremo cosa accade, personalmente difendo sempre Mirabelli, ma più per coerenza che per lui.

Dovrei lavorarci insieme per sapere quanto vale davvero, ma nel momento in cui è stato scelto, bisogna lasciarlo in pace.

Sopratutto quando ad attaccarlo sono i tifosi, che sanno solo sparare a zero senza basi il più delle volte.

Allenatori, dirigenti ecc... a volte pare che dietro una tastiera tutti fenomeni e chi è stato scelto nella realtà per allenare o dirigere, sia sempre un pirla.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Aprile 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Ed il silenzio del club, che avrebbe dovuto prendere posizione, mettendo a tacere le presunte maldicenze, confermerebbe che dietro il solito fumo mediatico stavolta ci sia effettivamente un po' di arrosto. In passato, la reazione da Hong Kong ai brusii della stampa, su qualunque argomento di interesse del Milan, è arrivata a volte con un colpevole ritardo di ventiquattro, massimo quarantotto ore. Siamo quasi ai tre lgiorni, in questo caso, e tutto tace, e su un tema molto delicato per il futuro prossimo venturo del club. In specie, nelle ore in cui da fonti giornalistiche molto vicine a Fassone (Jacobelli, senza dubbio), viene invece posta enfasi sulla non licenziabilita' del nostro AD, in una sorta di excusatio non petita che rimanda ad evoluzioni nella mappa societaria di cui dall'esterno si ha sinora una vaga percezione. Qualche domanda su Mirabelli sarebbe allora forse opportuno porsela.



Son d'accordo fino ad un certo punto, l'attacco secondo me è più esterno che interno, anche se chiaramente questo ha portato Fassone e Han Li a fare delle riflessioni

Vediamo, ma penso proprio che resti


----------



## impero rossonero (26 Aprile 2018)

e'stato sfortunato con conti ..ma ha comprato silva una promessa .... per 40milioni... dicasi 40 milioni ....tralasciando di prendere almeno un esterno d'attacco tipo delofeu...che ci serviva come il pane...


----------



## Il Genio (26 Aprile 2018)

Vi meritate di peggio


----------



## AllanX (26 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli, a Sky, sulle voci sul suo futuro:"Io non sono per difendere la poltrona. Non sono il tipo. Se qualcuno vuole, viene e se la prende se gliela danno. Non è un problema. Io ho lavorato solo per il bene del Milan. Ho capito chi mi è stato vicino e chi no. Sapevo di avere tanti nemici, che vengono fuori al primo sospiro. Ogni ciclo ha bisogno di tempo. Noi abbiamo scelto la strategia dell'anno franco. Dovevamo cercare di costruire una squadra per il futuro. Abbiamo tanti giovani e un allenatore sui quali costruire qualcosa. Siamo orgogliosi di aver messo Gattuso in panchina":



Ecco cosa si intende quando si dice che non sa parlare.
Tralasciando le farneticazioni sull'essere circondato dai nemici, la cosa più preoccupante riguarda "l'anno Franco" a suo dire concordato con la società.
A questo punto le delle due l'una:
O Mirabelli mente in modo squallido e spudorato per salvarsi il sedere,
O la società ci avrebbe trollato fin dall'inizio con la storia del quarto posto per lucrare economicamente sull'ingiustificato entusiasmo di noi tifosi.
Premesso che sia alla luce di tutte le dichiarazioni precdenti sia soprattutto dei fatti concreti, tra cui il piano VA presentato alla UEFA e i 240 milioni spesi, appare impossibile e paradossale credere alla seconda ipotesi, queste dichiarazioni sono a mio modo di vedere gravissime perché non fanno altro che gettare fango sulla credibilita e sul buon nome della società che gli dà lavoro


----------



## Casnop (26 Aprile 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Son d'accordo fino ad un certo punto, l'attacco secondo me è più esterno che interno, anche se chiaramente questo ha portato Fassone e Han Li a fare delle riflessioni
> 
> Vediamo, ma penso proprio che resti


La tua ipotesi è plausibile, ma allora sarebbe opportuna una dichiarazione pubblica di sostegno del Direttore, che rappresenta il club verso l'esterno, e proprio nelle fasi cruciali ed imminenti del mercato. Non stiamo parlando di un presunto scoop della Gabanelli, ma di un alto dirigente del club. Non si pretendono ovviamente delle disclosures su parametri zero respinti, ma risposte su articoli di stampa che mettono in dubbio la sua posizione, facendo il nome di altri dirigenti, alcuni addirittura sotto contratto di terzi. Altrimenti, il rischio di destabilizzazione si fa concreto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Aprile 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> La tua ipotesi è plausibile, ma allora sarebbe opportuna una dichiarazione pubblica di sostegno del Direttore, che rappresenta il club verso l'esterno, e proprio nelle fasi cruciali ed imminenti del mercato. Non stiamo parlando di un presunto scoop della Gabanelli, ma di un alto dirigente del club. Non si pretendono ovviamente delle disclosures su parametri zero respinti, ma risposte su articoli di stampa che mettono in dubbio la sua posizione, facendo il nome di altri dirigenti, alcuni addirittura sotto contratto di terzi. Altrimenti, il rischio di destabilizzazione si fa concreto.



Il problema è che Elliott presto farà parte del club, questo non ti permette di smentire o confermare nulla


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2018)

*-----)* http://www.milanworld.net/milan-inc...gattuso-si-programma-vt61483.html#post1520390


----------

